# canga (cloth)



## reka39

Hello!
I seach the word "canga" in the Br dictionarry aulete and I found that it could mean "Peça de tecido leve, em formato retangular, que  pode ser amarrada ao corpo de diversas formas (p.ex., para servir como  saída de praia) ou ser us. em praia, piscina etc. para forrar o chão ou a  areia em que a pessoa se deita". 
Do you use this word with this meaning also in Pt Eu?
Thank you.


----------



## Carfer

Que eu saiba, também não.


----------



## Tony100000

According to Priberam, that meaning is only used in Brazil.

http://www.priberam.pt/DLPO/canga


----------



## Marina Costa Manso

Canga in english would be Sarong


----------



## Carfer

Para referência futura, 'c_anga_', em Portugal, era (é, onde porventura ainda se utilize) o jugo de madeira que se punha no cachaço dos bois para puxarem os carros e, figurada e compreensivelmente, usa-se muitas vezes como sinónimo de _'opressão'. _O tal pano, cá, chama-se '_sari_' ou também _'sarongue_'.


----------



## Archimec

sarong = *t*anga??


----------



## guihenning

Tanga no Brasil também se usa como sinônimo de canga.


----------



## Guigo

Carfer said:


> Para referência futura, 'c_anga_', em Portugal, era (é, onde porventura ainda se utilize) o jugo de madeira que se punha no cachaço dos bois para puxarem os carros e, figurada e compreensivelmente, usa-se muitas vezes como sinónimo de _'opressão'. _



Conforme Houaiss, esta _canga_ para bois é a origem do termo _cangaço_, cujo representante máximo pode ser visto na foto de meu perfil.

No caso de: canga, sarongue e pareô, são todos termos de origem malaio-polinésia e, também, muito usados em carnavais passados, aqui em Pindorama.


----------



## Carfer

Archimec said:


> sarong = *t*anga??



Aquilo a que estou habituado a ouvir chamar '_tanga_' é uma peça mais curta, um simples pano pelo joelho (por alguma razão se diz '_estar de tanga_' quando não se tem nada), semelhante à que usava o Tarzan, Cristo nalgumas representações ou aqueles panos que Daniele da Volterra pintou no Juízo Final do Miguel Ângelo por encomenda do pudico Pio IV.


----------



## Vanda

Meninos, tanga (tipo de biquini, a calcinha )= Vest. Calcinha, especialmente de biquíni, de dimensões mínimas.
.canga =...  Peça de tecido leve, em formato retangular, que pode ser amarrada ao corpo de diversas formas (p.ex., para servir como saída de praia) ou ser us. em praia, piscina etc. para forrar o chão ou a areia em que a pessoa se deita(Brasil)
Neste link vocês encontrarão as duas
Verao 2018 – CiaMaritima


----------



## gato radioso

Então, em português europeu, não chamam vocês "pareo" ao canga?


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Então, em português europeu, não chamam vocês "pareo" ao canga?



Pode-se chamar _'páreo_', sim, mas uma coisa é a saída-de-praia, outro nome desse pano, outra é a peça de vestuário indiana ou malaia que a Marina mencionou (_'sari', 'sarongue'_). E outra coisa completamente distinta, que não tem nada que ver com vestuário, é a '_canga_'. 
E, já agora, suponho que por influência do Brasil, também modernamente se chama _'tanga_' à calcinha do bikini quando tem dimensões muito reduzidas (digo modernamente porque já eu era praticamente adulto quando o uso de bikini na praia foi autorizado em Portugal e ainda passou bastante tempo até que atingisse as dimensões da tanga e se começasse a ouvir tal palavra).


----------



## gato radioso

Creio lembrar que alguma vez eu disse a palavra "pareo" numa conversa com portugueses nativos, porque eu desconhecia o termo português e teve de ajudar-me com o espanhol- e eles entenderam-no perfeitamente.
Isto é, referido a peça que muitas senhoras vestem (ou melhor costumavam vestir) em locais onde não correspondia ir com o fato de banho nem tampouco com um vestido "normal", ou seja, dando um passeio pela marginal, petiscando nalgum "chiringuito", na piscina...
Suponho também que a tanga, não só é a calcinha do bikini, senão também qualquer peça tipo "slip" seja para homem ou para mulher que é tão reduzida que fica às vezes indiscreta ou reveladora de mais.


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Suponho também que o tanga, não só é a calcinha do bikini, senão também qualquer peça tipo "slip" seja para homem ou para mulher que é tão reduzida que fica às vezes indiscreta ou reveladora de mais.



Correcto.


----------



## gato radioso

Obrigadíssimo!


----------



## Carfer

Já agora (passou-me), _'tanga_' é feminino.


----------



## gato radioso

Ok, edito. Julguei que seria masculino, como em espanhol.


----------



## guihenning

Um adendo de pouquíssima relevância: seria hilariíssimo se alguém dissesse que um homem estivesse usando tanga em vez de sunga no português da _Banana Republic of Brazil._


----------



## Carfer

'_Sunga_' parece ser termo especificamente brasileiro, mas também não garanto que dizer que um homem usa tanga em Portugal não provoque algum sorriso ou comentário escarninho, não por causa da palavra, naturalmente, mas pelo preconceito.


----------



## Guigo

guihenning said:


> Um adendo de pouquíssima relevância: seria hilariíssimo se alguém dissesse que um homem estivesse usando tanga em vez de sunga no português da _Banana Republic of Brazil._



_Orange Republic of Brazil_, talquei?


----------



## gato radioso

Desculpem, mas tanga e sunga são a mesma coisa?
Não sou brasileiro, mas parece-me que uma sunga é um fato de banho apertado que tem, aproximadamente, forma de calça curta. Isto é, cobre a bunda e o início das pernas. A tanga -el tanga por estes lados-, é peça para mulher ou para homem, e tem uma forma aproximadamente triangular: cobre os genitais e é estreito pelos costados (ancas). Embora fosse muito popular há anos como cueca (aquí seriam "slips" se fossem para homem) porque sao muito cómodos, como fato de banho resultava bastante vulgar porque era muito revelador (o que por estes lados chama-se coloquialmente "marcar paquete", isto é, ressaltavam muito o vulto) e muitos homens passaram a usar fatos de banho mais discretos.


----------



## Vanda

Não, não são. Sunga é o homem que usa, tanga é a mulher que usa. Ver link que coloquei acima sobre tanga.
sunga é isto.


----------

